# Impressive BBQ Chicken Sandwiches



## seashells (May 27, 2015)

I have to say, I am rather Impressed with this one. It has homemade bbq sauce and I can see this Recipe going pretty far in my house. Next time I will Grill beer butt Chickens and make a whole long hard day out of this one with drink in hand!

BBQ Chicken Sandwiches (homemade bbq sauce)

*2( 4 pound ) Whole chickens* 
Cook the Chickens any way, I first did this in the Crockpot and only used one chicken, peeled the skin and got rid of all the fat and bones. BUT def, stick a beer up the butt and grill it if you want to throw in that extra effort. (drink in hand)

*3 cups coleslaw *(optional)
*12 hamburger buns*

BBQ Sauce

*1 1/2 Cups Ketchup *( I used Heinz but for extra zazz, get creative and use Whataburger spicy ketchup.)
*3/4 Cup prepared mustard*
*5 tablespoons brown sugar*
*5 tablespoons minced Garlic*
*5 tablespoons honey*
*1/4 cup steak sauce*
*4 tablespoons of lemon juice*
*3tablespoons of liquid smoke *( this really adds that flavor, this time hickory next time mesquite)

As I was making the sauce I was a bit uneasy, all the difference smells, and the overkill of the mustard. I was a little worried but the end result was pretty darn good. I must say I will keep this one on hand.

*How to cook/ prepare*
1. Place Chicken in a crockpot, I added 1 can of Chicken broth instead of cooking it with water, Cook on low for about 5 to 6 hours or until the chicken just falls off the bone. TIP using the crock pot, you can make healing bone broth with all the juice and bones for later.
(optional) Instead of crock pot throw it on the grill, For a couple hours give it more flavor although its certainly not needed.

2. In a saucepan over medium heat, Mix together the ketchup, mustard, brown sugar, garlic, honey, steak sauce, lemon juice, and liquid smoke. Season with salt and pepper (optional I didn't) Bring it to a gentle boil, and then simmer for about 10 minutes. Set aside to allow the flavors to mingle (most important part)

3. When the chicken is done, remove all meat from the bone, shred it up. (It will practically shred itself)

4.(This or that) Place in a pan with the sauce and cook for about 15 minutes the chicken will soak up the sauce. An easier way, stick the chicken in a container or ziplock bag and pour the sauce and just shake it up!

Add coleslaw, cheese, onion (all optional) on your burger buns with the chicken and there ya go.

You Seriously must try, I am a little worried if you prefer to use the spicy ketchup, not sure how it would taste but I experiment in the kitchen and make a recipe my own. But this was my first homemade bbq sauce and I was impressed. But I will be tweaking it in the future.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Chicken*

Sound great will have to try...One of my favorite uses for left over chic...Cube it up and make Chic Salad with your regular chic salad recipie...


----------

